# New MTB!



## mtn_cyclist (Oct 29, 2013)

I just pulled the trigger on this 2012, but as new, Fandango DC9! My gal and I are entering the Leadville Traill 100 lottery and most likely some other 50-100 mile events for 2020.


----------



## unikid28 (Oct 11, 2017)

That bike looks SWEET. Let me know if you ever decide to sell it in future


----------



## mtn_cyclist (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks! You bet!


----------

